# Herpderp I drew Alle :B



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

A quickish doodle of Alle, Ive never tried a more serious draw of him before (hes much more fun to make cute little doodles of!)
Lost sooo much quality to the scanner :,c Im so sad! 
Oh well. He loved the attention he got as I tried looking at him for reference  And I got to see cute things about him I hadnt noticed, like his head being a darker color and spots on those fins below his mouth :3
Loves my Alle! DD


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Aww how cute!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Aww how cute!


 Thank you! 
Btw, the fish in your profile pic is absolutley adorable! D


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I didn't catch this the first time, but awesome heart bubble!! Did he blow one for ya?  lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I didn't catch this the first time, but awesome heart bubble!! Did he blow one for ya?  lol


YEAH HE DID! Lol, I wish  He's quite the lover, though, so I bet he would if he could! :3


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's awesome! I love the colors


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

dukie1346 said:


> That's awesome! I love the colors


Thank you!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow very nice


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow very nice


oh tank you :3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> oh tank you :3


Your welcome You know i do a little drawing myself. i use pastels for the blending


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Your welcome You know i do a little drawing myself. i use pastels for the blending


Im bad at pastels, I constantly want to just blend the daylights out of what I do because it feels fun when I use my fingers XD <3 lololol!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Im bad at pastels, I constantly want to just blend the daylights out of what I do because it feels fun when I use my fingers XD <3 lololol!!


Well i think im pretty good with it.


----------

